# Carbon Earth XGRN



## ksturfguy (Sep 25, 2018)

Havent seen this discussed here. Looks like a great product. Only available to pros right now.

https://youtu.be/H1cY9d2dngc


----------



## Drewmey (Oct 3, 2018)

I'm not sure if it's "only available to pros". If you have a business address and order a pallet, I think you can get it. I don't own a business, but the company I work at wouldn't care if I told them a pallet was coming in. I know other people own businesses or have similar lax work environments. Should be able to do a group buy. I know I saw someone on here who got a pallet of half this and half Carbon-x.

Edit: A guy from the VA hometown thread bought 20 bags of each. But reading on later he may have a business that is actually landscaping/lawn maintenance.


----------



## walk1355 (May 31, 2018)

The north alabama group just did a pallet order and ordered some of this product with it. Ours was picked up at the ups terminal. No landscaping business required.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

:bandit:


----------



## Thick n Dense (May 7, 2019)

Whats the price per pallet and how many bags?


----------



## adgattoni (Oct 3, 2017)

Thick n Dense said:


> Whats the price per pallet and how many bags?


40 bags per pallet. Shipping is the big variable I think. The Northern Alabama group buy paid $30 per bag in total, whereas our Central NC group buy got it for $22 a bag.


----------



## ksturfguy (Sep 25, 2018)

adgattoni said:


> Thick n Dense said:
> 
> 
> > Whats the price per pallet and how many bags?
> ...


So you were able to get the XGRN?


----------



## adgattoni (Oct 3, 2017)

ksturfguy said:


> adgattoni said:
> 
> 
> > Thick n Dense said:
> ...


Nah - our Central NC group buy was straight Carbon-X.


----------



## Thick n Dense (May 7, 2019)

adgattoni said:


> Thick n Dense said:
> 
> 
> > Whats the price per pallet and how many bags?
> ...


Nice, I need some MI friends, i know there are some. I'd buy a half pallet for 500$ alone but not 1k$...

Is there a page dedicated to group buys?


----------



## synergy0852 (Jun 30, 2018)

@Thick n Dense Check the MI thread in Hometown discussions. The idea was thrown around awhile ago, but nothing ever ended up happening.


----------



## Colonel K0rn (Jul 4, 2017)

Anyone in GA want to do a split?


----------



## lawn789 (Jun 16, 2019)

Im in Arkansas and would def be interested in 3 or 4 bags


----------



## Powhatan (Dec 15, 2017)

The DIY prosumer 50 lb bags $59.95 shipping included are listed at GCI and LCN. As of today GCI has stock on hand, not sure about LCN. A very good low nitrogen summer fertilizer Milorganite alternative.


----------



## Drewmey (Oct 3, 2018)

Powhatan said:


> The DIY prosumer 50 lb bags $59.95 shipping included are listed at GCI and LCN. As of today GCI has stock on hand, not sure about LCN. A very good low nitrogen summer fertilizer Milorganite alternative.


I think this sounds like an *amazing* product. I just can't swallow the price. Not in my budget unfortunately. And I don't think it has to do with Carbon Earth, just the nature of distributing a 50lbs item in singular shipments vs. a whole pallet that is in a warehouse that people come pickup. Obviously very different makeup, but I can get 50lbs of Greens Grade Milo at a local golf course supply store in VA for $16. I would much rather have an 8-1-8 with humic, kelp and biochar. But given the available items around me, I probably wouldn't be in for anything over $35ish.


----------



## ksturfguy (Sep 25, 2018)

I'm pretty much in same boat. Both this and Carbon X sound great but I don't feel like spending that much for fertilizer. I did buy the N-EXT liquid products this year so I suppose instead of buying that I could just buy the Carbon Earth stuff but Idk.


----------



## NewLawnJon (Aug 3, 2018)

Drewmey said:


> Powhatan said:
> 
> 
> > The DIY prosumer 50 lb bags $59.95 shipping included are listed at GCI and LCN. As of today GCI has stock on hand, not sure about LCN. A very good low nitrogen summer fertilizer Milorganite alternative.
> ...


Your local golf store could order this by the pallet or truck, and likely pass on some of the savings to you. If you have enough local interest you could also buy a pallet and split it. Most of the $60 price is shipping from Carbon Earth to Pete/Allyn and then breaking down the pallet, boxing the bags, and shipping to you.


----------



## bigmks (May 22, 2018)

@ware did they change the formula for the potassium? Looks like the potassium is now potassium of sulphate which is better! I was just on the LCN website and it appears to have changed.


----------



## LawnSolo (Jul 17, 2018)

synergy0852 said:


> @Thick n Dense Check the MI thread in Hometown discussions. The idea was thrown around awhile ago, but nothing ever ended up happening.


I'm up for 6 bags if close to $22


----------



## Drewmey (Oct 3, 2018)

NewLawnJon said:


> Drewmey said:
> 
> 
> > Powhatan said:
> ...


Oddly though the Carbon Earth website says that if you want to sell the product in your store, please contact Lawn Care Nut or GCI Turf. Not sure if they are "supposed to" buy a pallet direct and then resell for profit. Maybe I am overthinking it.


----------



## JDgreen18 (Jun 14, 2018)

Drewmey said:


> NewLawnJon said:
> 
> 
> > Drewmey said:
> ...


On Matt Martin's live youtube show last week he stated that pallet quantity orders from homeowners need to go through LCN or Pete now. I'm not sure how this effect the pricing.


----------



## Dperk (Jul 10, 2019)

Thick n Dense said:


> adgattoni said:
> 
> 
> > Thick n Dense said:
> ...


I'm ready to order a pallet in Michigan. Head over to the hometown section. Need to get a list together and figure out how to be sure I don't end up with 40 bags of fertilizer.


----------



## NewLawnJon (Aug 3, 2018)

JDgreen18 said:


> Drewmey said:
> 
> 
> > NewLawnJon said:
> ...


The pallet I bought part of was significantly less than $60 a bag. If you can get enough people where a pallet makes sense go for it, and it will save a ton from the shipping side.


----------



## ktgrok (May 25, 2019)

Update: They fixed the website, and I ordered a bag. Want to get some organic matter into the soil, and the 8-1-8 is a good ratio for my soil. Going to use it in conjunction with my liquid spoon feeding regime.

Just tried to buy a bag at full price from LCN and it wants to add an additional $100 in shipping. Hoping that is a mistake that will get fixed. (I did alert him)


----------



## Phaseshift (Jul 2, 2019)

Waiting for this and Carbon X to be available to us in California.


----------

